# Whats Your Look?



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

After training seriously for 2 years now, i've decided that i like the lean vascular look, its taken me time to realise this, when i started i wanted to look huge, big, the next arnie but as i settle in to BB and my body, ive realised the lean look is for me....i like to see my collarbone, some ribs...and love seeing veins on my arms....i am 2 stone bigger than 2 years ago and im aiming for 16st this year.....but i still like the lean look

whats your look?


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

I just want to be big and thick with reasonable leanness. Long way to go though.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

JoeyRamone said:


> I just want to be big and thick with reasonable leanness. Long way to go though.


yea?...where you up2 now m8?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

biggest i can get i'll lean out when i need to be .. obviously not be a fat bloob in the process as the more fat i will gain the harder dieting has to be to get lean but I'm sacrificing some lean look for the muscle mass for now.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

My target is to reach around 17-18 stones....i'm giving myself 2 years minimum...would like to enter competitions blud, ya naam saying...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Prefer the lean look but want to be alot bigger than i am now thats for sure!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

bassmonster said:


> My target is to reach around 17-18 stones....i'm giving myself 2 years minimum...would like to enter competitions blud, *ya naam saying... *


( WHAT DOES THAT MEAN:confused1


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

big as poss


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> ( WHAT DOES THAT MEAN:confused1


you know what im saying


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I want to stay at least as lean as I am now, but thicker and bigger and stronger grrrrrrrr


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> After training seriously for 2 years now, i've decided that i like the lean vascular look, its taken me time to realise this, when i started i wanted to look huge, big, the next arnie but as i settle in to BB and my body, ive realised the lean look is for me....i like to see my collarbone, some ribs...and love seeing veins on my arms....i am 2 stone bigger than 2 years ago and im aiming for 16st this year.....but i still like the lean look
> 
> whats your look?


collar bone and ribs aint lean mate,its called skinny,even in single digit bf i cant see my ribs!

Whats my look? simply awesome :lol:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> ( WHAT DOES THAT MEAN:confused1


lol..you're guess is good as mine...my 14 year old nephew says it all the time....kids...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

jokes blud .. lollll


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Like this

<------------- only with 21lbs more muscle same BF and more tannage


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> collar bone and ribs aint lean mate,its called skinny,even in single digit bf i cant see my ribs!
> 
> :crying: .......yoo is a mean mofo....
> 
> Whats my look? simply awesome :lol:


aye ou've got that celebrity look....who is it agin....hmmm...its comming to me.......

JIMMY SOMMERVILLE..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

MillionG said:


> I want to stay at least as lean as I am now, but thicker and bigger and stronger grrrrrrrr


Think were the same height 6ft?....what u weigh?...im 15st


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Like this
> 
> <------------- only with 21lbs more muscle same BF and more tannage


lookin fine buddy...love your look:thumbup1:


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Big but still vascular/lean.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I want to step on stage as an under 90 TOP end ripped to shreds. Heaviest I have been is 97kg prior to bicep tear so I think in a couple of years this is more than achievable.

As for my desired look, Tiny waist, aesthetic physique but still big looking.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Think were the same height 6ft?....what u weigh?...im 15st


6ft yeah.

About 75kg at last weigh in, but I think I've gained a couple of kgs since then.

To be more exact I want to look like this(But bigger and thicker and stonger grrrrr):










Woop woop whorage.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

God said:


> As big as possible at around 10-12% BF. Surely you don't want the ribs on show though!


i like seein them....its just my thing...i have a constant battle with accepting size....(but that a whole other thread) :whistling:

as much as i love gains...i still like to look trim.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

MillionG said:


> 6ft yeah.
> 
> About 75kg at last weigh in, but I think I've gained a couple of kgs since then.
> 
> ...


top halfs good...but id be worried my legs were shrinking if i was you...

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

not too botherd on looks as long as im not all show and no go, i wanna be strong as possible


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mate i had the same trouble little while .. i wanted to stay lean but i couldn't grow bigger than this


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> aye ou've got that celebrity look....who is it agin....hmmm...its comming to me.......
> 
> JIMMY SOMMERVILLE..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


mate,i am seriously mystified at how you keep saying i look like jimmy sommerville,as you can see the similarities are ,erm,startling........ :confused1: :confused1:

















at least pick someone i do look like:lol:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I want to be abnormally stacked.

I want to gain a further 20Kg of muscle and loose 10Kg of fat then re-evaluate my goals.

J


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> mate,i am seriously mystified at how you keep saying i look like jimmy sommerville,as you can see the similarities are ,erm,startling........ :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heheheh....not in the off season....... :whistling:

you look like that slag weeman in this one... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

not really bothered about being lean , jus wanna be a lump , rugby player springs to mind


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> yea?...where you up2 now m8?


Nearly 13 stone at 6ft 1.5 with too high body fat and a bad back lol

Been a sh!t year so far:ban:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

God said:


> Do you actually mean ribs though or is it a case of visible serratus? For instance do you like this look:


em....no...me no like....his body looks like the predator....look at it....

his nips are like its eyes....


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

weeman said:


> mate,i am seriously mystified at how you keep saying i look like jimmy sommerville,as you can see the similarities are ,erm,startling........ :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, fully cothed, tanned.. could turn me gay :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

God said:


> Do you actually mean ribs though or is it a case of visible serratus? For instance do you like this look:


good point as to be fair i can see my ribs at 20%+ bf

personally i dont want to be too lean as im too small so somewhere in the middle


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

bigger and leaner than i am now lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> heheheh....not in the off season....... :whistling:
> 
> you look like that slag weeman in this one... :lol: :lol: :lol:


that is a pic from the offseason you fud :lol: precontest i resemble Darth Maul as Rams says,or The Punisher logo :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Bri - that's a really feckin nice picture - you look well....dashing quite frankly !


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Dan said:


> Wow, fully cothed, tanned.. could turn me gay :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: yep and checkout those traps bursting thru and the top of my mancleavage,is it any wonder i am worshipped? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i think it gets to a point to pick where you wanna look like a bodybuilder powerlifter strong man or fitness gym dude .. the quicker you make your mind the better for it is to achieving your goal


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> Bri - that's a really feckin nice picture - you look well....dashing quite frankly !


you mean i look a lot more normal than you may have thought? PMSL :lol: :lol:

That may be the only half decent face pic of me in existance,took 4 weeks of photo shopping to take me from looking like shrek to a normal looking guy :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> i think it gets to a point to pick where you wanna look like a bodybuilder powerlifter strong man or fitness gym dude .. the quicker you make your mind the better for it is to achieving your goal


agreed...once you find your look.....you can be really focused on your goals

:thumbup1:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i dunno, why is this sport so infuriating?

i was 19st 5 (6'2") wanted to lean down.....

now 18st 6 and want to bulk back up.....

think if you've not got a goal, ie:competing, its a mare........


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> you mean i look a lot more normal than you may have thought? PMSL :lol: :lol:
> 
> That may be the only half decent face pic of me in existance,took 4 weeks of photo shopping to take me from looking like shrek to a normal looking guy :lol: :lol:


I dont really do 'normal' lol

who wants normal eh ?

you're such a fibber ...I have a shrek at my gym and you look nowt like him

As a girlie I want to build muscle similar to the likes of Pauline Nordin or Trish Warren - might take a few hard years graft like but in it for the long haul ....then I can be a GILF


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

weeman said:


> mate,i am seriously mystified at how you keep saying i look like jimmy sommerville,as you can see the similarities are ,erm,startling........ :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jimmy somervilles packed on a little bit of size

also throw this bloke into the equation


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

davetherave said:


> jimmy somervilles packed on a little bit of size
> 
> also throw this bloke into the equation


is that fatboyslim?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> is that fatboyslim?


its weeman you silly sausage :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

davetherave said:


> its weeman you silly sausage :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dave mate,your eyesight is even worse than Thomas's :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> dave mate,your eyesight is even worse than Thomas's :lol: :lol:


whilst were n the "looky likey" subject...a women said i looked like daniel craig the other day...twice in fact....she even said to another women...he look like DC dont he?.....  :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I'm going for the pelayo look tbh

hence why I am losing all my muscle and shrinking down to skinny malinky long airms size

multiple random bodypart avatars to follow :lol:

:whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> whilst were n the "looky likey" subject...a women said i looked like daniel craig the other day...twice in fact....she even said to another women...he look like DC dont he?.....  :thumb:


mother's say the nicest things don't they mate? :lol:

someone the other day said i look like this guy


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jem said:


> Bri - that's a really feckin nice picture - you look well....dashing quite frankly !


Yep agree Em.........haaaaaaaawwwwwt


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

davetherave said:


> mother's say the nicest things don't they mate? :lol:
> 
> someone the other day said i look like this guy


RS?....  :lol: :lol: :lol:...GREAT BODY ..SHAME ABOUT THE BOAT RACE... :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> RS?....  :lol: :lol: :lol:...GREAT BODY ..SHAME ABOUT THE BOAT RACE... :lol: :lol:


 :lol:

i didnt know RS could play the accordian you learn something new everyday :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

davetherave said:


> :lol:
> 
> i didnt know RS could play the accordian you learn something new everyday :lol:


yea shocker aint it...u would be suprised what training u get a greggs

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Kate1976 said:


> Yep agree Em.........haaaaaaaawwwwwt


oooooooh i must have done something right in a previous life,thats both you and Em complimenting me!!!

Tho i have to point something out to you both,you are both in prep mode at the mo and so are not of sound mind,you'll come back to this post in a cpl month,look at my pic again and be a little sick whilst singing 'who let the dog out' :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> oooooooh i must have done something right in a previous life,thats both you and Em complimenting me!!!
> 
> Tho i have to point something out to you both,you are both in prep mode at the mo and so are not of sound mind,you'll come back to this post in a cpl month,look at my pic again and be a little sick whilst singing 'who let the dog out' :lol: :lol:


LMFAO  

I protest - atm I have absolutely feck all interest in men, sex, clothes, hair, nails, shoes

Nada, zilch, nil, zero

Just food, food, food

so it must be true ..... :thumb:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

So far it's Ferrari. I'd drop Magnum on you but you got to tame the beast before you let it out of the cage.










But seriously I'm going for *THIS* but right now it's more *THIS*


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't really want to be big. Lean and ripped would be nice. Mens Health cover model size really


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Quite like how i look tbh, feel sorry for you guys that are not happy.....


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

see avi!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Con you can't exactly complain about anything tho can you ? you have got it all lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Miike said:


> I don't really want to be big. Lean and ripped would be nice. Mens Health cover model size really


Like this?

http://www.mensfitness.co.uk/front_website/gallery.php?id=9700


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

That chaps boat looks shopped on?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Like this?
> 
> http://www.mensfitness.co.uk/front_website/gallery.php?id=9700


that picture is nicely touched up and look underneath of the picture.. GET RIPPED AND GAIN MU:SCLE IN 28 days lol and some people actually believe it

:lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL nah thats defo his head and his body, and its not touched up too much, he actually looks better in real life.

I've always admired this guy, he is bigger than the average joe by far and is very athletic and always cut nicely. When I started training he was the one bloke in the gym I wanted to look like the most....not anymore tho, I want to be huge! He does have a good look though.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Miike said:


> I don't really want to be big. Lean and ripped would be nice. Mens Health cover model size really


That's what they all say at first, I wanted the covermodel look when I joined UKM

Now I want more like this:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> LOL nah thats defo his head and his body, and its not touched up too much, he actually looks better in real life.
> 
> I've always admired this guy, he is bigger than the average joe by far and is very athletic and always cut nicely. When I started training he was the one bloke in the gym I wanted to look like the most....not anymore tho, I want to be huge! He does have a good look though.


honestly mate i wasn't guning the guy but i watch mens health photoshoot they all get thier make up and bit of photoshop at the end. and i just HATE the bullcrap statement they put on those magazine .. just feel sorry for people i see in GNC and holland n barret buy maximuscle and so on thinking 30 days bang on big chest six packs ripped. i guess it's all about marketing. :cursing:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> honestly mate i wasn't guning the guy but i watch mens health photoshoot they all get thier make up and bit of photoshop at the end. and i just HATE the bullcrap statement they put on those magazine .. just feel sorry for people i see in GNC and holland n barret buy maximuscle and so on thinking 30 days bang on big chest six packs ripped. i guess it's all about marketing. :cursing:


yep...the power of the marketeers....but its easy done unless u know guys that work out....if ur blind to bb the the mags are normally ur first port of call.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> yep...the power of the marketeers....but its easy done unless u know guys that work out....if ur blind to bb the the mags are normally ur first port of call.


when i first started training i treated them mags like a bible , and genuinly thought maximuscle would turn me into a beast ,

just if you dont know then how would you know there lying ? you wouldnt


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

sizar said:


> honestly mate i wasn't guning the guy but i watch mens health photoshoot they all get thier make up and bit of photoshop at the end. and i just HATE the bullcrap statement they put on those magazine .. just feel sorry for people i see in GNC and holland n barret buy maximuscle and so on thinking 30 days bang on big chest six packs ripped. i guess it's all about marketing. :cursing:


To be honest they're outright lying with these statements. Should be banned from making them. The only way a tub of maximuscle is going to make you 'massive' in 30days is if it's laced with more dbol than arnie used in the whole of the 70s.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

sizar said:


> honestly mate i wasn't guning the guy but i watch mens health photoshoot they all get thier make up and bit of photoshop at the end. and i just HATE the bullcrap statement they put on those magazine .. just feel sorry for people i see in GNC and holland n barret buy maximuscle and so on thinking 30 days bang on big chest six packs ripped. i guess it's all about marketing. :cursing:


Haha nah its cool mate I didn't have a pic of him in real life to put up, I agree with most of the Mens health guys being photoshoped to the max!

Its true tho, this guy trained hard everyday and its developed mature muscle, not no get big quick scheme that has made him that way. But consumers dont wanna hear that!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> yep...the power of the marketeers....but its easy done unless u know guys that work out....if ur blind to bb the the mags are normally ur first port of call.


nothing wrong with reading the magazine just don't believe that jay cutler become a monster on CELL tech .. or Flex lewis on SIZE ON and SUPER PUMP lol


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Like this?
> 
> http://www.mensfitness.co.uk/front_website/gallery.php?id=9700


A little smaller really tbh mate.

He looks great though, fair play.

I often think I'm in the wrong place on this forum lol.

Look good in your avi btw mate


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dantreadz85 said:


> when i first started training i treated them mags like a bible , and genuinly thought maximuscle would turn me into a beast ,
> 
> just if you dont know then how would you know there lying ? you wouldnt


me to pal...i used to tear out the workout pages and take to the gym...

i buy them now and again....apart from the exaggeratd supp claims...theres sum good stuff in them


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Haha nah its cool mate I didn't have a pic of him in real life to put up, I agree with most of the Mens health guys being photoshoped to the max!
> 
> Its true tho, this guy trained hard everyday and its developed mature muscle, not no get big quick scheme that has made him that way. But consumers dont wanna hear that!


Yeah i guess so .. i was in supplement shop getting some vitamin C the other day this kid .. walked in asked the dude i'm looking for powder for muscle chest and six pack .. the guy said yeah do crunches and chest press take cyclone .. i was fumming :cursing:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

sizar said:


> Yeah i guess so .. i was in supplement shop getting some vitamin C the other day this kid .. walked in asked the dude i'm looking for powder for muscle chest and six pack .. the guy said yeah do crunches and chest press take cyclone .. i was fumming :cursing:


did you say anything to the kid ?? i have tried once to point someone in the right direction when see him buying cyclone an i swear to god his response to me was " mate to be fair your just big probably cause of steroids , trust me i know more than you about natural" or something along them lines , an i aint even a roider lol .

that was the last time i stuck my nose in lol


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Loks like this dude has an erected penis pointing to his real penis.... :confused1:

What ever it is, looks out of place...


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> me to pal...i used to tear out the workout pages and take to the gym...
> 
> i buy them now and again....apart from the exaggeratd supp claims...theres sum good stuff in them


yeah i still read them , not nessecarily the training articles but the gadgets an everything else .

plus it stops the missus moaning that theres a flange out in the usual mags loool


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Im after a powerful strongman type look,shoulders like bowling balls:lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Dantreadz85 said:


> did you say anything to the kid ?? i have tried once to point someone in the right direction when see him buying cyclone an i swear to god his response to me was " mate to be fair your just big probably cause of steroids , trust me i know more than you about natural" or something along them lines , an i aint even a roider lol .
> 
> that was the last time i stuck my nose in lol


nah i didn't bother .. once i said to this guy i wouldn't buy that if i was you in GNC nearly got kicked out lol dude went mental on me .. fookin gypo


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

sizar said:


> nah i didn't bother .. once i said to this guy i wouldn't buy that if i was you in GNC nearly got kicked out lol dude went mental on me .. fookin gypo


lol its more trouble than its worth sometimes aint it


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

not worth it at all. .. just let them get on with it.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

the look i go for is to at least look like you train


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Im after a powerful strongman type look,shoulders like bowling balls:lol:


x2

More mass than cut up


----------



## AWG (Mar 24, 2010)

15st lean-ish (12% BF)

currently 15st with about 20% BF


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I use myprotein whey versus my pals 50/60 notes flashy something or other whey. He refuses to believe they are pretty much the same because it looks cheap


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I think i'm getting hooked on size......I may be getting bigorexic too....

I just hit and I'm owning 17 stone (straight out of bed am before hydrating) for a steady 10 days now......I'm only just 5'10", little under AND I think I still small FFS.

If I can keep theis weight and get back a tad bf to around 14% ish I'll decide what to do. I think I deffo need to get on a stage next year.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I think i'm getting hooked on size......I may be getting bigorexic too....*im sure you said bigorexia dont exist in some other thread a while back- changed ur mind?*
> 
> I just hit and I'm owning 17 stone (straight out of bed am before hydrating) for a steady 10 days now......I'm only just 5'10", little under AND I think I still small FFS.
> 
> ...


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Aim is 17 stone with abs at 5'9" not too bothered about being super lean. When I reach that will want 18 stone then 19 though:lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> mate,i am seriously mystified at how you keep saying i look like jimmy sommerville,as you can see the similarities are ,erm,startling........ :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You good looking fvcker, awesome what a tan can do:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> You good looking fvcker, awesome what a tan can do:lol:


...dont start him off Tom.... :whistling:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> After training seriously for 2 years now, i've decided that i like the lean vascular look, its taken me time to realise this, when i started i wanted to look huge, big, the next arnie but as i settle in to BB and my body, ive realised the lean look is for me....i like to see my collarbone, some ribs...and love seeing veins on my arms....i am 2 stone bigger than 2 years ago and im aiming for 16st this year.....but i still like the lean look
> 
> whats your look?


You mean kinda like this????? :lol: :lol:

Note the obvious collar bone, and I'm sure he has some ribs poking out:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rossco700 said:


> You mean kinda like this????? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Note the obvious collar bone, and I'm sure he has some ribs poking out:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


hes hot??....who is it???  

ya cheeky f.ucker:lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd be happy to have this fellas build for a while:










Best get on the MT :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

im still in the mind set big as poss, but then contradict myself on the stress on my heart, so gradually increasing little by little and trying to get bodyfat down to about 10-12% on a permy basis


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

MillionG said:


> I'd be happy to have this fellas build for a while:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the rock?


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

i always thought the rock was bigger


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> the rock?


Yeah mate, Dwayne Johnson.

Watch 'Walking Tall', good movie and he looks mint in it.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Chunky powerlifter.

I think I've achieved it.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

I watched "New Moon" the other day and to be fair Taylor Lautner (Jacob) looks in good shape, would like to be around his size maybe a bit bigger as im only 5ft 9.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Also love his tattoo:




























Spunkaaaaaaage.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

paddy86 said:


> I watched "New Moon" the other day and to be fair Taylor Lautner (Jacob) looks in good shape, would like to be around his size maybe a bit bigger as im only 5ft 9.


 :cursing:

I'd neg you if I wasn't so nice.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

MillionG said:


> :cursing:
> 
> I'd neg you if I wasn't so nice.


Lol. But were all after different looks here and he was the only one i could think of, sorry to upset you :beer:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

jacob does look good, mt mrs as got me into it not bad films. he bulked up to 14 stone for second film


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Mine has changed over time.

I used to be "as big as i could naturally get", then as big as i could get assisted.

Now I'm trying to focus more on general health and cardiovascular fitness whilst getting to about 14st at 6ft with a bf of about 8-12%


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Also love his tattoo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure its the tatoo u like...  

like the shoulder part but not so sure over the chest


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

weeman said:


> oooooooh i must have done something right in a previous life,thats both you and Em complimenting me!!!
> 
> Tho i have to point something out to you both,you are both in prep mode at the mo and so are not of sound mind,you'll come back to this post in a cpl month,look at my pic again and be a little sick whilst singing 'who let the dog out' :lol: :lol:


 I'm not in prep mode and I agree with said comments! :thumb:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> sure its the tatoo u like...
> 
> like the shoulder part but not so sure over the chest


Lmao I just think he's mint in general. But yeah love the tat, wish I was dark/hench enough to pull off a similar one.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

MillionG said:


> Lmao I just think he's mint in general. But yeah love the tat, wish I was dark/hench enough to pull off a similar one.


Are you crying in your avi because of this? :lol:

Dinnae kill me, am just joking :tongue:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Are you crying in your avi because of this? :lol:
> 
> Dinnae kill me, am just joking :tongue:


Yes, I was watching his films and thinking "I'll never be that black, that cool, or have a tattoo that mint". :crying:

And now I'm crying because you're bullying me RK, I'm very sensitive you know :sad:

:whistling: :tongue:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Are you crying in your avi because of this? :lol:


Bet if you lit a match behind him when that was taken it would wipe out the whole street:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Yes, I was watching his films and thinking "I'll never be that black, that cool, or have a tattoo that mint". :crying:
> 
> And now I'm crying because you're bullying me RK, I'm very sensitive you know :sad:
> 
> :whistling: :tongue:


beware of the ayrshire mafia....shes one of them... :whistling:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Being 5'7 id say compact lean and dense thick muscled physiques are prob a nice look.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope you dont mind weeman,i undid your photoshop.... 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=38591&stc=1&d=1269895948


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Yea but there all Ginger from up there, so if they came baying for blood you would smell the ginger p!ssy sugar puff smell before they got over the border


*love it...* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: *...the ayshire ginger mafia it is then..:laugh:*



RJ68 said:


> Hope you dont mind weeman,i undid your photoshop....
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=38591&stc=1&d=1269895948


Bjorn Borg?


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

im unsure too be honest, i'd like to be massive but im struggerling eating 7 meals a day and its getting old fast, so unsure at the moment lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Graham Mc said:


> im unsure too be honest, i'd like to be massive but im struggerling eating 7 meals a day and its getting old fast, so unsure at the moment lol


i still struggle with the food....


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

for me it would be to be a lot leaner


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> for me it would be to be a lot leaner


..not taller


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

dont stab me guys but ive no interest in looking like a bodybuilder...i wouldnt fit in my car!

id give my right bollock and at least an inch of my knob to look (and perform) like crossfit's pat barber


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> dont stab me guys but ive no interest in looking like a bodybuilder...i wouldnt fit in my car!
> 
> id give my right bollock and at least an inch of my knob to look (and perform) like crossfit's pat barber


 :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> No. Pelayo, i never said it didn't exist or else I'd be still holding that belief (which I don't)- I think if you check all I said was that I didn't have it. I still don't have it - it was semi humourous way of saying I want to get bigger.
> 
> Nice to see you're trying to remember my words though:thumbup1:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> dont stab me guys but ive no interest in looking like a bodybuilder...i wouldnt fit in my car!
> 
> id give my right bollock and at least an inch of my knob to look (and perform) like crossfit's pat barber


you can afford to lose an inch tho, throw it my way im just above average wouldnt mind an extra inch


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Hero


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

my aim is to look like franco colombu im around his height and for me that is definetly an achievable long term goal.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I want to look like a complete freak. Very long way to go.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

marius


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Brandl said:


> I want to look like a* complete freak. Very long way to go*.


Oh I don't know mate.....oh you mean a freak with muscles?:laugh:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> dont stab me guys but ive no interest in looking like a bodybuilder...i wouldnt fit in my car!
> 
> id give my right bollock and at least an inch of my knob to look (and perform) like crossfit's pat barber


that's a bit generous! careful what you wish for.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i'm fairly happy with how i look, I just want to get stronger and faster. though if i was being vain I wouldn't mind glutes and legs of steel, and a bigger chest.

Currently I'd like to lower my bodyfat a couple of percent to give me a bit more muscle definition and stop my thighs rubbing together :lol:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Jsb said:


> you can afford to lose an inch tho, throw it my way im just above average wouldnt mind an extra inch


its in the post


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

mal said:


> that's a bit generous! careful what you wish for.


Finn has inches to spare sweetie...:rockon:1


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Finn has inches to spare sweetie...:rockon:1


awwwwwwww.. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Oh I don't know mate.....oh you mean a freak with muscles?:laugh:


LOL


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

I'd, generally, like to look like a bigger version of how I look now. Competitively, I'd like to look like a bigger and leaner version of how I look in my avi.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

simonj said:


> I'd, generally, like to look like a bigger version of how I look now. Competitively, I'd like to look like a bigger and leaner version of how I look in my avi.


nice pec striations there mate:thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

simonj said:


> I'd, generally, like to look like a bigger version of how I look now. Competitively, I'd like to look like a bigger and leaner version of how I look in my avi.


looking good mate and to be fair you could add a fair amount more mass if you didnt mind losing a bit of defenition

you cnut :cursing:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

My aim is to be able to step on stage for my 40th. No idea what class or anything, just want to do it once in my life. Two years should get in decent shape, bit old for a novice but wth.

I want weeman's look, but 6ft tall and still with hair :lol: ( although I'll never acheive it), yes it's suck ass time, crawly crawly and all that but he's in good shape, big and yet doesn't look awkward like a lot of big guys, like they can't see their knobs as their chests are too pumped up into a barrel shape. Plus the tales of his guns... favourite has to be the woman in the clothes shop saying he intimidated by the manequin, then boom.


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

Uriel said:


> nice pec striations there mate:thumbup1:


Cheers, mate :beer: . The wonders of standing directly under the best light I could find...wasn't even my house!



> looking good mate and to be fair you could add a fair amount more mass if you didnt mind losing a bit of defenition
> 
> you cnut :cursing:


Cheers, bud :thumbup1: . I'm about 3 stone heavier now....and have lost a lot of definition...oops. The avi was 3 weeks out from a comp so condition was paramount.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Wanted to look like 50 cent when i started :laugh:. Now i just want to be big as fcuk!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Always prefered the lean decent size look, as mentioned mens health, not the type who are too lean i.e flat chest with abs hate that skinny look, at the min happy with my size so just trying to maintain:thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Can I play too? This is the kind of shape I hope to get myself into at some point. :thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Can I play too? This is the kind of shape I hope to get myself into at some point. :thumb:


ide like too get into that shape i thought that was actually you!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Can I play too? This is the kind of shape I hope to get myself into at some point. :thumb:


Very nice, but i can imagine she may not be like that all the time.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

I like the trained figure look (NABBA) that is what I am aiming for long term. I have to start at the beginging so toned at the moment and I will stride towards getting there :0)


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

mal said:


> ide like too get into that shape i thought that was actually you!


  :lol: No not me I'm afraid - hopefully one day when I've managed to sort my studies out so I have enough time to get like it.



geeby112 said:


> Very nice, but i can imagine she may not be like that all the time.


No she doesn't, but doesn't look a million miles away from that though if I recall correctly


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Truthfully my idol in size and shape is Kevin Perod:thumbup1:

Not Overly massive, no GH gut, looks like he still goes gym but still lean, for me thats perfect.



<div class=


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

geeby112 said:


> Truthfully my idol in size and shape is Kevin Perod:thumbup1:
> 
> Not Overly massive, no GH gut, looks like he still goes gym but still lean, for me thats perfect.
> 
> ...


YEP.... :thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

im like that but bigger..


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

geeby112 said:


> Always prefered the lean decent size look, as mentioned mens health, not the type who are too lean i.e flat chest with abs hate that skinny look, at the min happy with my size so just trying to maintain:thumbup1:


Wait can I change my answer to geeby? I want the hordes of adoring fans following me around the Trafford centre


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> Wait can I change my answer to geeby? I want the hordes of adoring fans following me around the Trafford centre


haha :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> im like that but bigger..


u just keep drinking the espresos mal.... :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I hate to be a complete turncoat, but since I have found I excel at losing muscle myself, I am looking at smooth and sparsly muscled physiques and thinking I might tone down to that?

The "pelayo" look has started to appeal to me :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I hate to be a complete turncoat, but since I have found I excel at losing muscle myself, I am looking at smooth and sparsly muscled physiques and thinking I might tone down to that?
> 
> The "pelayo" look has started to appeal to me :lol:


I KNEW YOU WOULD COME ROUND..... :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> I KNEW YOU WOULD COME ROUND..... :thumb:


Who wouldnt?

I mean I had been looking at Brad Pitt ala Fight Club thinking thats the route I want to go down, when BOOOOMMMMM I saw your avatar and thought thats the one for me

the Daniel Craig look

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I hate to be a complete turncoat, but since I have found I excel at losing muscle myself, I am looking at smooth and sparsly muscled physiques and thinking I might tone down to that?
> 
> *The "pelayo" look has started to appeal to me :lol*:


yea I hear the vampire look is in this season

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> u just keep drinking the espresos mal.... :lol: :lol: :lol: .


pml,there actualy leaning me right out.:lol:more coffee less cadio:laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Who wouldnt?
> 
> I mean I had been looking at Brad Pitt ala Fight Club thinking thats the route I want to go down, when BOOOOMMMMM I saw your avatar and thought thats the one for me
> 
> ...


More like the Craig David look ala bo selecta:lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Callofthewild said:


> yea I hear the vampire look is in this season
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That made me laugh a little too loud in the library!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> yea I hear the vampire look is in this season
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


whats the vampire look?thin and pasty


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> I like the trained figure look (NABBA) that is what I am aiming for long term. I have to start at the beginging so toned at the moment and I will stride towards getting there :0)


*erm..no avi pic...whats goin on?* 



rs007 said:


> Who wouldnt?
> 
> I mean I had been looking at Brad Pitt ala Fight Club thinking thats the route I want to go down, when BOOOOMMMMM I saw your avatar and thought thats the one for me
> 
> ...





Callofthewild said:


> yea I hear the vampire look is in this season
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:





Uriel said:


> More like the Craig David look ala bo selecta:lol:


 * YOO- HOO , SHAMONE* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

when your *ALL* quite finished..... :lol: :lol:

....actually....bored of Daniel Craig, Sting, Chris Martin thing now


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> [b
> 
> ....actually....bored of Daniel Craig, Sting, Chris Martin thing now


if I squint this looks a bit like our Thomas


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> when your *ALL* quite finished..... :lol: :lol:
> 
> ....actually....bored of Daniel Craig, Sting, Chris Martin thing now


Gary Oldman?










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> whats the vampire look?thin and pasty


shut it:lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Gary Oldman?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like your hat..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

what about GUIDO,now there's a look!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> if I squint this looks a bit like our Thomas[/quote*]....uh-huh*
> 
> yea baby...jersey shores all the way:thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

RedKola said:


> I'm not in prep mode and I agree with said comments! :thumb:


well in THAT case,whilst Rams is at his lowest ebb,muscle falling off by the day,mental alertness dwindling to that of mong status,i shall indeed begin the takeover.

Now i just need to find me a step ladder and its awwwwwn :thumbup1: :lol: :lol:



RJ68 said:


> Hope you dont mind weeman,i undid your photoshop....
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=38591&stc=1&d=1269895948


LMFAO you bastrd,just when i was getting the compliments you go and do the big reveal:cursing: :cursing:



Mrs Weeman said:


> Finn has inches to spare sweetie...:rockon:1





steelicarus said:


> awwwwwwww.. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


Believe me,she studies that thing loooooooooong and hard,pictures of it she takes a long time looking at too.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

weeman said:


> well in THAT case,whilst Rams is at his lowest ebb,muscle falling off by the day,mental alertness dwindling to that of mong status,i shall indeed begin the takeover.
> 
> *Now i just need to find me a step ladder* and its awwwwwn :thumbup1: :lol: :lol:
> 
> .


And some flour to find the wet patch! LMAO :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> well in THAT case,whilst Rams is at his lowest ebb,muscle falling off by the day,mental alertness dwindling to that of mong status,i shall indeed begin the takeover.
> 
> Now i just need to find me a step ladder and its awwwwwn :thumbup1: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...





RedKola said:


> And some flour to find the wet patch! LMAO :lol:


..The Ayrshire Mafias in da house.... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Gary Oldman?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cursing: :cursing: oi rams dont dis the oldman look innit....:laugh:

granted my oldman look was 18 yrs ago... :lol: :lol: :lol: ....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=38637&stc=1&d=1269985122


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> :cursing: :cursing: oi rams dont dis the oldman look innit....:laugh:
> 
> granted my oldman look was 18 yrs ago... :lol: :lol: :lol: ....
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=38637&stc=1&d=1269985122


wait a minute....is that you Rab??


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> wait a minute....is that you Rab??


Aye thomas its me 18yrs ago..... :lol: :lol: :lol: ....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> Aye thomas its me 18yrs ago..... :lol: :lol: :lol: ....


happy mondays- madchester circa 88-90?

:laugh:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i wanna be 100kgs without my bodyfat changing which is 10%


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> i wanna be 100kgs without my bodyfat changing which is 10%


yea me too 100kg....what height are ya pal?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> happy mondays- madchester circa 88-90?
> 
> :laugh:


This was 92 ish after i came back from the states...a bit more weight on me bones than during 88-90...:laugh:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> yea me too 100kg....what height are ya pal?


5'7

which is average height in some countries


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> 5'7
> 
> which is average heigh in some countries


jez..u will look huge.....im 6ft


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> jez..u will look huge.....im 6ft


hope so its gonna take me a couple of yrs though


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm 5-11 and perfectly formed


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> I'm 5-11 and perfectly formed


...that u were..sorry are babe:tongue:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

mal said:


> I'm 5-11 and perfectly deformed


 :whistling: .................


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> ...that u were..sorry are babe:tongue:


 :lol: :lol::lol:up yours!! im getting leaner by the hour:tongue:my coks the

same size though! still hench down there


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> :whistling: .................


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: like that!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

mal said:


> :lol: :lol::lol:up yours!! im getting leaner by the hour:tongue:my coks the
> 
> same size though! still hench down there


lol ha ha ha aha


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Bigger than everyone at work.

Oh, I am :whistling:

Bigger than I am now then :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> :lol: :lol::lol:up yours!! im getting leaner by the hour:tongue:my coks the
> 
> same size though! *still hench down there*


what after 7 years off:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> what after 7 years off:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 I actually managed a full stiff the other night,which was nice


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

I'd love to be pudzianowski sort of stature. Real thick set but not overly ripped.










Many many many years to go yet though.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> :lol: :lol::lol:up yours!! im getting leaner by the hour:tongue:my coks the
> 
> same size though! still hench down there





mal said:


> I actually managed a full stiff the other night,which was nice


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

benicillin said:


> I'd love to be pudzianowski sort of stature. Real thick set but not overly ripped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


asking to be like pudzianowski at over 300lbs lean isnt asking for much eh? lolol


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

cut up/lean


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

weeman said:


> asking to be like pudzianowski at over 300lbs lean isnt asking for much eh? lolol


I need to get me some of dat der cell tech:whistling:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

cheers for reps steelicarus they will do in case extra inch gets lost in post


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

weeman said:


> asking to be like pudzianowski at over 300lbs lean isnt asking for much eh? lolol


hence why i said 'SORT OF stature'. I appreciate i will never get that big, i meant body shape etc


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

weeman said:


> collar bone and ribs aint lean mate,its called skinny,even in single digit bf i cant see my ribs!
> 
> Whats my look? simply awesome :lol:


That's what I was thinking. Anyone with any sort of upper chest development shouldn't have a collar bone, and ribs?? Bit of muscle around the midsection should take care of that :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Nutz01 said:


> Bigger than everyone at work.
> 
> Oh, I am :whistling:
> 
> Bigger than I am now then :whistling:


Where do you work? Anorexia clinic?


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Dan said:


> Where do you work? Anorexia clinic?


I think he works in charlies chocolate factory with the umpa lumpa's


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

I'm pretty happy with how i look :thumbup1:

got a lot going on in my life now so if i can stay at me 18st i will be happy, Then maybe a little push with supps for the summer and pull around 19st..

don't want no more than that for my height i can barely get me socks on now lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ive had a rethink? and il go for a lean mass look this year,a nice full

rounded muscle.Lightly taned with a dash of coconut oil....


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

contest shape yearly lol

with dyed blonde hair flapping over my blue eyes


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> contest shape yearly lol
> 
> with dyed blonde hair flapping over my blue eyes


 :lol: :lol:contest shape!! funny lol.. i had long blond floppy hair once

all the gear over the years soon sorted that out. :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> ive had a rethink? and il go for a lean mass look this year,a nice full
> 
> rounded muscle.Lightly taned with a dash of coconut oil....


u preppin for Mr Mankini....:laugh:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> u preppin for Mr Mankini....:laugh:


ye baby cant wait,although it snowed here today:confused1:


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

mal said:


> ive had a rethink? and il go for a lean mass look this year,a nice full
> 
> rounded muscle.*Lightly taned with a dash of coconut oil*....


Reading that just gave me wood pal:lol: :lol: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mal said:


> ye baby cant wait,although it snowed here today:confused1:


been snowin for 2 days here...had a vest, jumper, 2 hoodies, jacket and windheater on today....Brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Rossco700 said:


> Reading that just gave me wood pal:lol: :lol: :bounce: :bounce:


go and enjoy yourself for 5 mins:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> been snowin for 2 days here...had a vest, jumper, 2 hoodies, jacket and windheater on today....Brrrrrrrrrrr


i want to emigrate "NOW" i need sun on my pasty flesh


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> contest shape yearly lol
> 
> with dyed blonde hair flapping over my blue eyes


I suppose if you are going to day dream you may as well fly all the way to Narnia:whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> I suppose if you are going to day dream you may as well fly all the way to Narnia:whistling:


 :lol: :lol:

I wana look like Con, but with big legs.

:whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dan said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I wana look like Con, but with big legs.
> 
> :whistling: :thumb:


May not be big legs but at current i recon one of my calfs has more muscle than your whole untrained, beer swilling body:whistling::laugh: :thumbup1:

....and that's not a lot of muscle.....


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

PMSL, ouch! at Con's post lol.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Bri said:


> PMSL, ouch! at Con's post lol.


True but at least Dan uses him self in his avvy and does obviously have muscle:whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> May not be big legs but at current i recon one of my calfs has more muscle than your whole untrained, beer swilling body:whistling::laugh: :thumbup1:
> 
> ....and that's not a lot of muscle.....


 :lol: :lol: you bitch.

Pretty good insult tbh as you actually dont have any calves.. at all. Not a sausage


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dan said:


> :lol: :lol: you bitch.
> 
> Pretty good insult tbh as you actually dont have any calves.. at all. Not a sausage


I am actually a black man and i have the dreaded black man calves.

I have a strange pigment disease hence my strange pink colored skin:confused1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I am actually a black man and i have the dreaded black man calves.
> 
> I have a strange pigment disease hence my strange pink colored skin:confused1:


vertiligo....Ms Jackson:lol:

ps..stay away from the propofol


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> I am actually a black man and i have the dreaded black man calves.
> 
> I have a strange pigment disease hence my strange pink colored skin:confused1:


Ahhh mint, thats my excuse now 

Do you use that statement when people comment on your small cock?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> True but at least Dan uses him self in his avvy and does obviously have muscle:whistling:


Seriously wtf? Why do you feel the need to say stuff like this? :thumbdown:

You know your stuff and i appreciate your advice, but you're such a w*anker sometimes! * :cursing:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dan said:


> Ahhh mint, thats my excuse now
> 
> Do you use that statement when people comment on your small cock?


What, do i say "yeah my cock is small because i am really a black man with a strange skin disorder":confused1:

EVERY ONE knows its not the size of the nail, its the size of the hammer that counts:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Bri said:


> PMSL, ouch! at Con's post lol.





Lois_Lane said:


> True but at least Dan uses him self in his avvy and does obviously have muscle:whistling:





Bri said:


> Seriously wtf? Why do you feel the need to say stuff like this? :thumbdown:
> 
> You know your stuff and i appreciate your advice, but you're such a w*anker sometimes! * :cursing:
> 
> PMSL


Ouch? :whistling: LMAO


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Bri said:


> Seriously wtf? Why do you feel the need to say stuff like this? :thumbdown:
> 
> You know your stuff and i appreciate your advice, but you're such a w*anker sometimes! * :cursing:
> 
> PMSL


Yes, your point is what exactly seeing that every one already knows this? :whistling:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yes, your point is what exactly seeing that every one already knows this? :whistling:


PMSL.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

My current look is pasty oompa loompa......

The look I'd like is leaner than I am now, but not ripped, and very muscular....:laugh:

A bit like these....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Beklet said:


> My current look is pasty oompa loompa......
> 
> The look I'd like is leaner than I am now, but not ripped, and very muscular....:laugh:
> 
> A bit like these....


..from what i hear bekks...u got a mean set of quads on ya... :bounce:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

who's that chick with big gun,, she's Sexiii lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Pelayo said:


> ..from what i hear bekks...u got a mean set of quads on ya... :bounce:


I think they were referring to my disco pink rollerskates :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Beklet said:


> I think they were referring to my disco pink rollerskates :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:..quads in skates...love it..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

